# Which NT type am I?



## unkwn (Sep 8, 2012)

I know that I'm an NT, but I'm unsure which NT. I've copied the form questions, but feel free to ask anything anyway.



> 1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?
> 
> I can more or less relate to all NT types.
> 
> ...


As I said, don't hesitate to ask anything to clarify something!


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

To literally answer your question in your thread title: none. Don't focus so much on the temperament sorter or trying to fit in too much with the descriptions, because I think you're tying to force NT too much. The reason I say none is because:

Question 1: Indicates Se. Focus on physical objects, gadgets, physical tools to play with.

4: Ti and inferior Fe.

5 indicates inferior Fe and Ti. BTW, what, to you, is "reading boring stuff?"

6 indicates Ti

7: Se.

8: Se. Preferring hands-on work; using physical tools to get the job done. Screams ISTP to me.

Inferior Fe from q. 11.

12: thinking before you talk; indicates possibly Ti.

13: Ni, Ti.

16: inferior Fe; Ti

18: Fe.

19: undeveloped Fe.

20: Se.

You also tend to give specific, concrete examples of what you're talking about, which indicates some kind of sensing and attention to detail. But again, all of this is just my opinion and, of course, I don't actually know you.


----------



## unkwn (Sep 8, 2012)

kasthu said:


> To literally answer your question in your thread title: none. Don't focus so much on the temperament sorter or trying to fit in too much with the descriptions, because I think you're tying to force NT too much. The reason I say none is because:


I don't try to fit any profile, I prefer freedom and individuality. However, I am puzzled by this, hence I have asked the question. 



> 5 indicates inferior Fe and Ti. BTW, what, to you, is "reading boring stuff?"


Something I've no interest in. For example, most of what's on the news: little girl's dog died, people found with their heads cut off, a mafia member has been arrested, president again didn't accomplish what he promised to, etc..

Also, when interacting with ISTP (a friend of mine), I finf the small details really boring and even annoying at times: "I was at the late with Maya 2 months ago, no wait, it's 3 months ago, I think" - I cut him off, "About 2 months ago, continue."



> 8: Se. Preferring hands-on work; using physical tools to get the job done. Screams ISTP to me.


Actually I dislike physical tools, I absolutely hate sports and physical work. 



> 18: Fe.


Wasn't the question about the things I am paying the LEAST attention to? I think you've mistaken here. 



> 19: undeveloped Fe.


I'm also not sure why you see Fe here, as I believe Fe means emotional, caring and nice, which, as I've mentioned, I am not. 



> You also tend to give specific, concrete examples of what you're talking about, which indicates some kind of sensing and attention to detail. But again, all of this is just my opinion and, of course, I don't actually know you.


I find it easier to explain by giving an example, as English isn't my primary language, and therefore it's easier to describe something in simple words. Otherwise, however, I choose to use the fancy words instead. Nonetheless, people often misunderstand what I'm saying, they either see other intentions or they think of something else, so at least online I'm trying to give more examples than descriptions.


----------



## A Little Bit of Cheeze (Apr 21, 2012)

You're definitely coming off as an XNTJ type to me, I'm leaning towards ENTJ. Do you think you're more introverted or extraverted?


----------



## unkwn (Sep 8, 2012)

A Little Bit of Cheeze said:


> You're definitely coming off as an XNTJ type to me, I'm leaning towards ENTJ. Do you think you're more introverted or extraverted?


I'm introverted during small-talk (I avoid that in the first place) and when people around me don't interest me. However, if the people are interesting (hence intelligent topics, not who won the match yesterday, or how Marge broke up with a third guy), I can talk a lot. Especially if the topic is interesting, for example, various theories, possibilities, illogical things, etc..


----------



## A Little Bit of Cheeze (Apr 21, 2012)

Well, I guess talkativeness isn't what I was asking for- I would act the same in similar situations- it's more of thinking difference. Are you 'in' your head, making intuitive leaps (firstly, that is-Ni), or 'outside' your head, gather information and checking what works (Te, first). 

So basically, which way does it go - Ni, Te or Te, Ni?


----------



## unkwn (Sep 8, 2012)

A Little Bit of Cheeze said:


> Well, I guess talkativeness isn't what I was asking for- I would act the same in similar situations- it's more of thinking difference. Are you 'in' your head, making intuitive leaps (firstly, that is-Ni), or 'outside' your head, gather information and checking what works (Te, first).
> 
> So basically, which way does it go - Ni, Te or Te, Ni?


Once again, depends on the situation. If I'm picking something out (say buying a new PC and picking out the parts), I'm going to look for what's best by gathering information about it, and if possible, even test it myself, especially if there's not much information about it to draw a relatively trustworthy conclusion.

If I'm sitting in a restaurant and am about to try something new, I go intuitively by what it's made from, I don't ask around or read about it prior. If say I've $60 to buy a new video game and there are 8 choices, I watch one or two gameplay videos for each and pick one.

Not sure if this is what you asked for.

P.S. I was reading the "you know you are X when..." threads for all four types, and I can relate over 80% to each one of them.


----------



## A Little Bit of Cheeze (Apr 21, 2012)

Here, check this out.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

I skimmed, but I got ENTJ vibe but I an also see the Ti argument being true here.


----------



## unkwn (Sep 8, 2012)

Yea, I get a lot of ideas, rather than polishing one. Although, if I start executing an idea, I do go a long way to make it work, get info about it, etc.. As for controlling others, I'm partly the "get it done" guy, but I also think if I'm being reasonable. So I'm not the shouting boss stereotype: "JUST GET IT DONE!!! *saliva's splashing out of his mouth*".

Also, Ti doesn't seem to fit any of those, and people seem to see a lot of Ti here, which goes for xNTP types.


----------



## xEmptiness (Jul 26, 2012)

I see:

A lot of Ti and Te in your responses. Don't see any Ne, everything follows a narrow and to the point response like Ni.
Se seems to be your inferior function, as you are both vulnerable to the desire to "purchase gadgets" as well as hate partying and other physical activities.

You have no desire to whatever doesn't interest you, and social interactions is only interesting if someone is saying something interesting. It is very probable you are an introvert.

You have strong judgement Fi on other people, yet does not seem to have any desires to conform to social norms (Fe).

Ni
Te
Fi
Se

INTJ is my guess.

Your writing style, sharp sarcasm in speech and possibly condescending tone supports my guess.

It is common for INTJs to be perceived as using Ti in questionnaires like this, because there is no real objective in answering the questions, the rationale therefore feels like Ti rather than Te. INTJs also tend to be rather nihilistic, others might perceive this as purposelessness.


----------



## unkwn (Sep 8, 2012)

xEmptiness said:


> A lot of Ti and Te in your responses. Don't see any Ne, everything follows a narrow and to the point response like Ni.


Well I don't know if it's Ne or some other function, but I can usually talk my way out of anything by either crushing the opponent with his own words or with logic. I also get a lot of ideas, for example I find new ways to do things than they are usually done: finding an odd way to measure the room size, how to quicker put everything into my bag at school, how to make it so my PC cooling system would work better... In short, thinking of new ways to do what's already working for everyone else.



> Se seems to be your inferior function, as you are both vulnerable to the desire to "purchase gadgets" as well as hate partying and other physical activities.


I do not have the desire to buy everything (as is said about a stereotypical American), I do, however, want to check out the new technologies, and have the best available in the market. If I had a lot of money, I wouldn't mind buying a new PC when new, better hardware parts are created. I wouldn't mind buying a new car because it's better than my current one, I wouldn't mind buying a new phone because it has a function that I CAN USE, etc.. In short, I want to have the best there is, but I don't care about having everything or buying everything just because it's there. My decisions have to have a reason for it.



> You have no desire to whatever doesn't interest you, and social interactions is only interesting if someone is saying something interesting. It is very probable you are an introvert.


Indeed. However, if I find it useful, I can remember what someone said to me 10 years ago. Since I've SFJ family members, they are prone to conflict and irrationality, I often remind them what they have said a couple weeks, months or years back so they would shut up and go take another irrational activity that doesn't include spreading their irrationality to me. What I don't like is smalltalk: "my wife made me pancakes today, they were awesome man, *3 minutes on the pancakes" - I would just cut off the guy, possibly telling him "who cares?", or, depending on the situation, change the topic, or include a joke or something like that that changes the topic to a topic I like. But chances are, people like that won't have to say anything interesting anyway.

When I was younger and didn't know my mom, and was new to the whole "friendship" thing, I used to pretend to be a real good friend of someone to see what they think, find something out about them, to have something to use against them just in case. Now I don't meet new people, so I can't say that I do this, but I think I might.



> You have strong judgement Fi on other people, yet does not seem to have any desires to conform to social norms (Fe).


It depends, but yea, I have a filter that says "this is logical, he's okay" or "he's an idiot, he's acting irrationally", in the latter scenario, I often get A LOT of ideas flowing to my head, telling how he could do it better. Best example is when watching some somewhat emotional movie, someone acts irrationally, I think that it's stupid and without even noticing, thinking of 10 ways how he could act more rationally/efficiently/etc. in that situation.



> Your writing style, sharp sarcasm in speech and possibly condescending tone supports my guess.


When talking to people, I do enjoy sarcasm, irony, exhaggeration, rationalization a lot. I also like fancy words, I find it enjoyable to use them. Unfortunately, quite a few people, including teachers at school, sometimes ask me what I just said, and I've to rephrase it, unless I want to emphasize that he/she is an idiot because of some other reason. (I don't think that people should know the language as good as I do, they aren't stupid if they don't, just not their area of interest. However, I do get annoyed if they use what I've mentioned earlier: like, you know, I mean, so, etc..)



> It is common for INTJs to be perceived as using Ti in questionnaires like this, because there is no real objective in answering the questions, the rationale therefore feels like Ti rather than Te. INTJs also tend to be rather nihilistic, others might perceive this as purposelessness.


I love theories, I love theorizing, as I've said numerous timse, one of my favorite subject is the future of the world. I do, however, comply to the other part of the word "nihilist," I do reject religion because it doesn't correlate with logic.


----------



## xEmptiness (Jul 26, 2012)

unkwn said:


> Well I don't know if it's Ne or some other function, but I can usually talk my way out of anything by either crushing the opponent with his own words or with logic. I also get a lot of ideas, for example I find new ways to do things than they are usually done: finding an odd way to measure the room size, how to quicker put everything into my bag at school, how to make it so my PC cooling system would work better... In short, thinking of new ways to do what's already working for everyone else.


Crushing the opponent with logic is Ti, which INTJs use as their "critical teacher" function. Normally to criticize others.
Efficiency, e.g. making PC cooling work better is Te, which INTJs use as their "parent function" for constructive improvement.



unkwn said:


> I do not have the desire to buy everything (as is said about a stereotypical American), I do, however, want to check out the new technologies, and have the best available in the market. If I had a lot of money, I wouldn't mind buying a new PC when new, better hardware parts are created. I wouldn't mind buying a new car because it's better than my current one, I wouldn't mind buying a new phone because it has a function that I CAN USE, etc.. In short, I want to have the best there is, but I don't care about having everything or buying everything just because it's there. My decisions have to have a reason for it.


I wasn't implying that you were impulsive buyer. Simply meaning that occasionally you irrationally buy things to satisfy instantaneous desire. I don't think this is a well established hypothesis from what you are writing, so it's really just my guess.



unkwn said:


> Indeed. However, if I find it useful, I can remember what someone said to me 10 years ago. Since I've SFJ family members, they are prone to conflict and irrationality, I often remind them what they have said a couple weeks, months or years back so they would shut up and go take another irrational activity that doesn't include spreading their irrationality to me. What I don't like is smalltalk: "my wife made me pancakes today, they were awesome man, *3 minutes on the pancakes" - I would just cut off the guy, possibly telling him "who cares?", or, depending on the situation, change the topic, or include a joke or something like that that changes the topic to a topic I like. But chances are, people like that won't have to say anything interesting anyway.
> 
> When I was younger and didn't know my mom, and was new to the whole "friendship" thing, I used to pretend to be a real good friend of someone to see what they think, find something out about them, to have something to use against them just in case. Now I don't meet new people, so I can't say that I do this, but I think I might.


I can relate. Using Fe (social harmony) against someone else is an INTJs idea of fun. Using Si (history) to torment others is an INTJs idea of torture.




unkwn said:


> It depends, but yea, I have a filter that says "this is logical, he's okay" or "he's an idiot, he's acting irrationally", in the latter scenario, I often get A LOT of ideas flowing to my head, telling how he could do it better. Best example is when watching some somewhat emotional movie, someone acts irrationally, I think that it's stupid and without even noticing, thinking of 10 ways how he could act more rationally/efficiently/etc. in that situation.


I can relate. Sometimes emotional decisions are artistic and beautiful, but more often than not they annoy me.



unkwn said:


> When talking to people, I do enjoy sarcasm, irony, exhaggeration, rationalization a lot. I also like fancy words, I find it enjoyable to use them. Unfortunately, quite a few people, including teachers at school, sometimes ask me what I just said, and I've to rephrase it, unless I want to emphasize that he/she is an idiot because of some other reason. (I don't think that people should know the language as good as I do, they aren't stupid if they don't, just not their area of interest. However, I do get annoyed if they use what I've mentioned earlier: like, you know, I mean, so, etc..)


Eventually I learnt to stop talking to people, and just say "yes" to everything. 



unkwn said:


> I love theories, I love theorizing, as I've said numerous timse, one of my favorite subject is the future of the world. I do, however, comply to the other part of the word "nihilist," I do reject religion because it doesn't correlate with logic.


I probably wouldn't use the word "correlation" there, because a correlation can be negative. No correlation implies independence.
Both Ni and Ne loves the future. Ni tends to be more deductive and Ne creates more possibilities.



Your tone is too direct and forceful to be INTP, and you are probably not ENTx.


----------



## Julian Bocking (Jul 17, 2012)

You seem to smell a lot like an INTJ, out of all the NTs.
You seem too civilised to be an ENTP.
You don't seem to be as social as an ENTJ.
And INTP just doesn't seem to fit.


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

unkwn said:


> Well I don't know if it's Ne or some other function, but I can usually talk my way out of anything by either crushing the opponent with his own words or with logic. I also get a lot of ideas, for example I find new ways to do things than they are usually done: finding an odd way to measure the room size, how to quicker put everything into my bag at school, how to make it so my PC cooling system would work better... In short, thinking of new ways to do what's already working for everyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is your intuition "focused"? Do you coerce your intuition into a "subject", a focus? Or do you instead just see a deluge of possibilities as they are, which are somewhat more "objective" as they preserve the integrity of the chaos?


----------



## unkwn (Sep 8, 2012)

xEmptiness said:


> Crushing the opponent with logic is Ti, which INTJs use as their "critical teacher" function. Normally to criticize others.
> Efficiency, e.g. making PC cooling work better is Te, which INTJs use as their "parent function" for constructive improvement.


Yea, I often take things and improve them or think of new ways to use them. I also sometimes take the ideas of others' and find an improved use for them, this would be the case of that business venture. What I did is I took a bunch of ideas of others', what other people were doing with similar business ventures, and either improved them or discarded them as useless, while also adding my unique ideas. The outcome was me becoming successful in a month, when it took others a few years to do so.



> I wasn't implying that you were impulsive buyer. Simply meaning that occasionally you irrationally buy things to satisfy instantaneous desire. I don't think this is a well established hypothesis from what you are writing, so it's really just my guess.


Oh yes, that was the case during Steam Summer sale the first time; I was never exposed to 75% discounts before and bought a few games that I wanted for a long time. However, two days after doing it, I regretted it a lot, as I was informed that this wasn't a one-time thing. Other than this, I always used, am and will be having these questions before buying something: "do I need it? How can I use it? Will I use it?", and I do ask them long-term, not short-term, like if I was asking "will I use it right now?"



> I can relate. Using Fe (social harmony) against someone else is an INTJs idea of fun. Using Si (history) to torment others is an INTJs idea of torture.


Well I don't say things like "you failed it 10 years ago, now you're gonna fail it again," I find it incredibly stupid, and even annoying when others say it. Maybe I misunderstood you here, though.

What I also like doing, and enjoy A LOT, in fact, is when someone tells me to do something, or that says that I SHOULD do something, or that I MUST do something, or that something WILL happen (something definitive, irrelevant if I have the same opinion, althoug it's more fun when they are being illogical), etc.. I like shooting over 10 different scenarios of what could be, might be, would they think the same if that would be the case, do they think the same about another related situation in a different light, etc.. That lasts until I get bored, until I see something that I don't want to see through their body language, or until I'm cut off (cutting off doesn't work always on me, but I go with it about 9/10 times).



> I can relate. Sometimes emotional decisions are artistic and beautiful, but more often than not they annoy me.


Indeed, in way over 99%, I don't see any good in emotional decisions made in the movies, unless I try hard to, but if I do, I still think it's stupid and he shouldn't do it this way anyway.



> Eventually I learnt to stop talking to people, and just say "yes" to everything.


What do you mean by "say yes to everything?" If you mean lie that I do something and don't do it, I can't relate at all. I used to do it when I was very young, but soon realized it is stupid, as I increase others' expectations of me, and I started being more and more open, especially if I want to achieve "no expectations" from me. Instead of saying "yes" to a question asking me to go to a store tomorrow, I might say "I may if I feel like it, though I can't promiss anything," or "I may, but probably I won't."



> Both Ni and Ne loves the future. Ni tends to be more deductive and Ne creates more possibilities.


To be honest, I like doing both, and I do both of them pretty well. I remember going to an ex-friend's of mine job (he was a night guard) and talking for 2 hours or so, non-stop, about what MIGHT happen in the future, giving various possibilities. What might happen, what could happen, what would be fun if happened (I can make fun of absolutely anything), what would be good if happened, etc.. I don't think he spoke for more than a minute throughout the whole two hours! That was fun.

Another instance, I was with two other guys who I rarely went out with, I spoke for half an hour, or maybe an hour about things like that, they seemed interested and sometimes laughing because they think the idea is stupid, impossible, etc.. This time, however, I spoke only about what can realistically happen. In fact, I deduce quite a few things that might happen, especially if I know about the subject. I found that useful in the business venture mentioned earlier.


----------



## unkwn (Sep 8, 2012)

Julian Bocking said:


> You seem too civilised to be an ENTP.


I don't do wild stuff like switching signs on the bathrooms (read the "you know you're an INTP if..." thread), lol. Or throw a brick to see what's the reaction and run. Or whatever else that might get me in trouble, but only because I might get in trouble and lose something. In other words, I see a bigger disadvantage if I get in trouble with the law than the satisfactory advantage coming from the outcome of my actions. I'm also more serious most of the time too, I do like doing something to improve financially, which would help me to play with stuff like gadgets and have a better quality life, like having a house for myself, with no neighbors making noise, driving a car, being able to play any game I want and open the browser in 2s, etc.. I don't think I'd ever smash a window to see what's the reaction of others', however if there wouldn't be any consequences, I wouldn't mind switching the toilet signs (lol, again, the ENTP thread) to see what people do while waiting for something in a hallway.

I also like saving time, like sleeping with my clothes on, so I wouldn't need to dress up when I wake up and could just get to my PC and continue doing whatever I was doing yesterday. And most of my "inventions" are focused on saving time as well, I could give a lot of examples what I did at school to get around much quicker than anybody else.



Boolean11 said:


> Is your intuition "focused"? Do you coerce your intuition into a "subject", a focus? Or do you instead just see a deluge of possibilities as they are, which are somewhat more "objective" as they preserve the integrity of the chaos?


If you could elaborate a bit more, that would be great.

*EDIT: And speaking of school, I've always found it mundane and boring, I've never read a single book for literature class. I've read one book, almost all of it when I was in trouble for skipping school a lot (was bored, decided to tay home for a while, do something I am actually interested in. I would sit there and think about something else, draw some forms or shapes, etc., most of the time anyway, so I might as well do something that improves me, which means it isn't a waste of time). If I got ready for a test, that was just before the class, I didn't do homework at home, I did it during the breaks or while the teacher was checking homework of others'. Sometimes I used to talk my way out of getting a negative mark for not doing my homework, or especially not doing it all, or not doing it "right." For example, I used to write down only the answers in math class, never calculations. Had a problem with some teachers because they wanted the calculations, but I still did my thing and didn't provide any. One teacher even ripped my notebook apart (literally). I was laughing at that, but since I'm great at controlling my emotions, only on the inside. Quite a few times I've gotten better marks than most of the class who were learning during the classes and for two days before the test, if the test was about something I've read somewhere on the net before. However, more often I did get bad or negative marks because I wasn't interested in the subject at all. In short, I think that the educational system sucks and should be rethought (yes, I have ideas for how it should be).*


----------



## wisterias (Jul 15, 2012)

Potentially unpopular opinion: I'm seeing a blatant lack of Ne.. have you considered ISTJ? The reason I say this is because your behavior seems Si-ish in a way I've seen with Si-users(nothing to do with routine, per say); you appear to know what works for you and what doesn't, and you stick to those instead of going out of your way to try something else. You know precisely what has worked before, and you base your actions around this.

I'm just concerned that you might be sticking to the NT temperament too much to see what is actually there. Not saying I know you better than you know yourself, but it is something to consider and be careful of.

You might say you use Ne, but we all use every function - it's whether it's in your default stacking or not. Strength can correlate, but it isn't definitive. Right now, I'm not seeing very much Ne, though I could be wrong. 

Strong Fi, Ti/Te. Evident lack of Fe as well.

Have you tried figuring out your inferior function? That would narrow things down a lot. Just google 'Recognizing the Inferior Function in <a type>'. Try to consider all types.

--

Might be worth to note:
You're not coming off as INTP to me. Inferior Fe - naive emotions, INTPs care what others think (or feel, esp about them) and get stuck in Ti-Si loops overanalyzing actions in the past. The former is obviously not you, in the way you've described yourself. INTPs are hypersensitive to relationships with others and may end up using 'paranoid logic'. We care, no matter how much we try to squash our emotions.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 24, 2012)

I think that you're a Te user. You may even be a Te-dom, considering how concerned you are with the external world. For example:



unkwn said:


> 5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)
> 
> Zero emotions, strictly logic and *reality*.


How well do you relate to this description of a pure Te-dom?



> Extraverted thinking is driven by the objective evidence of the senses or by objective (collective) ideas that derive from tradition or learning. Its purpose is to abstract conceptual relationships from objective experience, linking ideas together in a rational, logical fashion. Furthermore, any conclusions that are drawn are always directed outward to some objective product or practical outcome. Thinking is never carried out for its own sake, merely as some private, subjective enterprise.
> 
> The extraverted thinking type bases all actions on the intellectual analysis of objective data. Such people live by a general intellectual formula or universal moral code, founded upon abstract notions of truth or justice. They also expect other people to recognize and obey this formula. This type represses the feeling function (e.g., sentimental attachments, friendships, religious devotion) and may also neglect personal interests such as their own health or financial well-being. If extreme or neurotic, they may become petty, bigoted, tyrannical or hostile towards those who would threaten their formula. Alternatively, repressed tendencies may burst out in various kinds of personal 'immorality' (e.g., self-seeking, sexual misdemeanours, fraud or deception).


----------



## unkwn (Sep 8, 2012)

dreamcurse said:


> Potentially unpopular opinion: I'm seeing a blatant lack of Ne.. have you considered ISTJ? The reason I say this is because your behavior seems Si-ish in a way I've seen with Si-users(nothing to do with routine, per say); you appear to know what works for you and what doesn't, and you stick to those instead of going out of your way to try something else. You know precisely what has worked before, and you base your actions around this.


No, I don't mind new stuff. I'm open to new ideas, changes, improvements. I don't have habits, items, etc., that I couldn't replace. I also don't approve any of the "because you are family" things, etc..

I do know what worked before, however if it DID work before, it CAN be improved. Or more often, I'm thinking this: is there another way to do it, a better one? And then I go through various ideas on how to do it. This is particularly visible in certain video games.



> I'm just concerned that you might be sticking to the NT temperament too much to see what is actually there. Not saying I know you better than you know yourself, but it is something to consider and be careful of.


I think you misudnerstood something or read only a part that might've appeared like that.



> You might say you use Ne, but we all use every function - it's whether it's in your default stacking or not. Strength can correlate, but it isn't definitive. Right now, I'm not seeing very much Ne, though I could be wrong.


The problem is that I don't see how I fit any scenario that is out there, as I find too much in common with each NT type.



> Have you tried figuring out your inferior function? That would narrow things down a lot. Just google 'Recognizing the Inferior Function in <a type>'. Try to consider all types.


I will after I click "post."



> Might be worth to note:
> You're not coming off as INTP to me. Inferior Fe - naive emotions, INTPs care what others think (or feel, esp about them) and get stuck in Ti-Si loops overanalyzing actions in the past. The former is obviously not you, in the way you've described yourself. INTPs are hypersensitive to relationships with others and may end up using 'paranoid logic'. We care, no matter how much we try to squash our emotions.


I don't overanalyze the past, I don't cling on the past that much to overanalyze it. There are very rare moments (a few times a year) on certain ocassions when I'm extremely bored and have no means to do something I want (monetary issues for example), where i think of what's happened in the past that caused this and how it could've happened so that wouldn't have turned out this way. This, however, is very rare and happens only under certain circumstances (when a situation went very wrong), and I'm not sure if you meant this.

------------------------------

I do want evidence if I distrust the person and he's telling me something. However, I do very good on speculation myself. Just thought of a potential example for that: I can navigate the city without ever being there and use another way to go where I want, or come back to where i came from using another way, etc..

If I trust (it's hard to earn my trust) the person, I'd believe what he has to say, because I'd consider him confident.

As for making my own decisions, I do rely on speculation when programming, as mentioned in one of the posts, but I do not rely on speculation when making a decision like which college to go to, as it's an important decision that will impact the next 4 years a lot, which means I gotta choose the least worst option.

I can't relate at all to tradition, or much to learning. I don't think that one should have a degree to be able to do something.* I also can't relate at all to asking for experiential information from others and then making my decision on that, nor my own experience, as things change and there may be a new, better way to do *it*.

*Also, judging from myself, I believe that one can do things without learning them prior. I am able to understand various concepts quickly and am able to do things without learning them, or sometimes even knowing anything about them. Speaking of which, I sometimes argue about things that I don't know anything about, and most of the time I win an argument. I like those moments. 

I don't know about the practical use... Spending an hour talking about apocalyptical or utopian ideas isn't practical at all. However, buying a phone with the functions that I need, not because it's popular or costs more, is practical. I don't sit for an hour and think. However, I do like thinking when doing various things, which isn't practical, as focusing on the thing you're doing would be more practical. I tend to avoid mudane chores, as I hate repetition. Speaking of which, I hate when people repeat themselves - "You said it already!", I think.

I don't live by a universal moral code, I make decisions based on logic, not on code. My decisions may object one another because the other way of doing it might be a better way of doing it. I respect truth and I like justice, however I do things "differently," (mentioned earlier) which some might call cutting corners, so it's not exactly justice. Nonetheless, I do think that the current justice system isn't right, and allows a lot of mistakse to be made, contains a lot of illogical things.

I do, however want other people to act logically (no "code," just that their decisions would be made in a logical manner). Although, I don't expect them to do this, as most people don't make decisions based on logic, instead on feelings.

I don't neglect personal well-being, this is my main focus. I want to live a life that I enjoy, which means good financial position, as well as good health. Although, I don't do "vegetarian" or other things like that.

I also can't relate to the bursts... I've never once in my life bursted, I always have a logical reason for doing something. One of those reasons may be "because I like it," but that applies to things like playing video games, watching a movie, etc..


----------



## unkwn (Sep 8, 2012)

Flatlander said:


> Emphasis on the material, my reading says you enjoy tools and results. Not too indicative yet.


Tools, I do like computers. For example, I'd like to have a server station at home so I could play around and learn about networking, server configuration, etc.. Money for PCs, to learn overclocking and use them in various creative ways (security system setup or something like that, assuming I've a house and all). Not sure what you mean by results in this place.



> If this were Enneagram, I'd already be looking at the competency triad (1, 3, 5) + 6. I get the feeling that you're results-oriented.


I liked the feeling that it was successful, I was better than the rest that there is in my country, I made success really quickly, and I was getting money from it. I was feeling great.



> "Zero emotions, strictly logic and reality." Heavy Thinking emphasis. Is factual material interesting to you? You appear to contrast it with "boring stuff"; it at least seems like you find it useful.


Do you mean things like statistics and loads of facts? No, I don't like that. I like facts as far as I need to either change my point of view if it's wrong (seldom it's wrong) or to make sure that I'm right. For example, I was watching a movie today, and there was a lot of futuristic technology, so especially during the boring scenes I kept thinking what could be made in relation to those technologies, how could it work with the current technologies, could it work, how is it made, how can it be improved, etc.. Basically after each boring scene I was exiting to full screen and Googling info about physics, seeing if it is possible, as I don't know much technical data about physics, biology, etc., I only grasp the concepts. I've no interest in the calculations, etc..

...So yea, only as much as I need to get the idea and patch up any potential inconsistencies that could lead to a decision made on too much speculation. I've no idea if you get what I was trying to say, as I don't think I'd get it if I raed it, lol.



> How does "intuition" manifest for you? What does it mean from your perspective?


Well I am very good at figuring out things by myself, without prior knowledge about them. I can argue about things that I have no idea about, and most often win the argument, while in progress getting info and looking at what might be different or illogical in opponent's statements about the subject. I can navigate the city witout a map and with knowing less street names than my single hand has fingers. I can go back to where I came from using another route.



> Seems like Fi's in there somewhere, subservient to Thinking.


For example, if I was to create a software company, I would control the outcome of the end-product, and of the milestones/steps during the development to make sure that it complies to my high standards. I wouldn't enforce strict rules, however I would give the workers a good idea of what I want the end product to look and what I want it to do. I would go quite far to make it happen.

If I was working for another company and I was to oversee a department or the entire project, I would make sure that it complies to the CEO's wishes, however I wouldn't be such a hard-ass about it, I wouldn't give many ideas about it, I wouldn't seek high standards, just to do my job and make sure that the end-product performs what the CEO wants it to perform.



> It looks like Te/Fi emphasis, with Pi operating in there somewhere.


Not sure what to say here… In the end of each school year, all my notebooks were half-empty, maybe one or two were filled with info because teacher checked what's in our notebooks, and some even had one or two pages partially filled up. I may have read 5%, if that, of everything I've had in my notebooks. Quite often I was thinking about something else while just mundanely writing down what the teacher was dictating. My grades were fluctuating between 2 and 10, sometimes worst of the class, sometimes in the middle, sometimes better than most of them, even those who've spend a lot of time studying. I guess this is the only part that needed clearing up. 



> Not necessarily function-indicative, as far as I'm concerned. Independence (or not) is an individual trait, regardless of what cognitive set you use.


Yea, independance is very important to me. I do not want to do what I'm told to do or follow a set of rules, especially when those rules are stupid. However, I do not rebel against the rules, I don't do the opposite, etc..



> Overall I get de-emphasized Feeling from this whole answer, and that's basically it. The focus on your own vision could be considered Ni-like.


Well I wouldn't say "write code differently" or "work overtime", or "use CodeBlocks instead of Visual Studio." What I care about is quality.



> So much competency emphasis. You seem quite prone to Thinking-style evaluation.


I do value competency a lot, I wouldn't trust someone if I wouldn't think he's competent, even if I knew the guy since the first grade. This ISTP friend of mine, he's often changing opinions, finding out that he was wrong, even though he's good when I want to talk about something, perhaps bounce an idea or two, see what's new in the world as I don't watch the news, but I don't trust the word he says. Before I encorporate something he's told me, I look it up.



> What do you find fun about this?


First of all, see the new technologies. I guess if I had assembled many PCs, I wouldn't find this fun at all. But to date, that was two PCs, so another PC would be new technologies. For example, a water cooler, etc.. Of course I would like to see how it works then, tune something, etc.. So yes, perhaps I shouldn't have given this example.



> A mental challenge.


Yes, with a quality outcome. Feels good to do it as it's a challenge, and feels even better when I see that it works the way I want it to work, and that I've made it work without even knowing much about it.



> Building on what exists.


Upgrading to improve the quality and experience associated with it. I remember this not being my focus, at least I don't remember thinking about it, but it would also potentially improve the monetary outcome that it produces.



> Evaluation again.


Usually when watching a movie or playing a game, I notice various things that are poorly made, budget cuts, cut corners, potential improvements, etc..



> Thinking challenge. Potentially another indicator of less Feeling, especially if we're talking Fi - at least under MBTI, the Feeling function is commonly considered to promote attachment to people, which would make you more prone to preferring to consider things personally and/or stick with a side.


I love switching sides, most people don't even notice it, which makes it even more fun when you realize how stupid some people are.



> Judging.


I don't mind different logical positions though, but most people have emotional decisions. For example, I wouldn't mind a guy choosing to stay in the current position because he doesn't like the position he's offered to be promoted to. Maybe not a good example.



> Finding out something that most people couldn't.
> 
> This looks like you rely on both intuition and sensing to flesh out your perspective - big picture and details/doing. Of course so does everyone, in some way, but I wouldn't expect a typical intuition dominant to talk about needing this balance. Maybe some who are more versed in JCF.


Well the details are necessary if you're going to do something. Although, I'd prefer working on how the game should work, what should be in the game, etc., rather than coding the game myself.



> Why do things interest you, and how do you find them useful?


Either because they are unexplored or because I enjoy using them. For example, I'm interested in quantum physics (only theory, keep the numbers away from me!), other planet exploration (although, at this point there isn't much to go with), video games (they are fun and I get to think about *mentioned earlier*), software (I want a quality life, and I use a PC a lot, so quality software is important), writing reviews/news (to express my opinion and lesser ideas), creative writing (up to some point only, and only to express my ideas about the general behavior/events), hardware (to know how the stuff I use 16 hours a a day works), and other things that I haven't mentioned. It's been hard thinking of the "why" part.



> This sort of thing was why I was ruminating on Si/Ne rather than Ni/Se, the way you consider ideas for your project looks sort of like Ne possibility projection within your dominant focus.


Have nothing to say here...



> Are we talking about any random new idea you could encounter, or new ideas in a certain vein? The latter part (looking up what you aren't sure of) seems like Te-style reliance on data, but the former is uncertain. How do you go about forming that understanding?


Well at school, when some teachers were explaining some concept, I could relate little parts of what they were saying to things I already knew about other subjects in physics and make out how it may work. The teacher talked for another 10 minutes and usually someone didn't get it, so she talked for another 10-15 minutes until everyone gets it. And I'm sitting there, bored out of my mind for half an hour. Drawing squares and robots didn't do much good, I'm a really bad at drawing and it's relatively boring.

When our economics teacher was explaining about the selling process, the situation was somewhat the same, except I deduced logically how it should go, I was right or I skipped one step out of 10 or so, I can't remember.



> You don't seem to emphasize harmony much, and the way you approach it is rather Fi.


Well I value honesty, so I guess that has something do with not being a hypocrite.



> Would you understand how to make them feel fine, even if you didn't want to?


I would logically deduce of why they are feeling bad, and then say what should make them feel better, most likely counter-arguments. However, I hate this kind of lying, people should face the truth... In other words, it wouldn't come from feeling or emphatising with them, it would come from logical thought process.



> Still indicative of Feeling lower in the stack, imo. You and Fe are not friends.


Today, when watching a movie, there was a concert and a bunch of screaming women expressing their happiness or excitement. With a calm face, I was thinking: "how the hell can SCREAMING express happiness? It's annoying! I'd hate someone screaming at me when I'm about to give a speech..."



> First potential de-emphasis on Sensing I've seen.
> 
> I think that's Te in action - choosy on the basis of what you see as rational capability in others, wanting to enact your thoughts.


Nothing to say here...



> This particular style of confidence in your mental agility seems more a dominant Thinking than dominant Intuition trait, especially with your typical Ni-dom. I'd expect a different flavor from an Ne-dom, too, predominantly considering the possibilities, unless well-balanced with Thinking.


Well I do have numerous possibilities floating in my head when the other party is saying something, especially if he/she is boring and slow. Although I do have a very quick reaction, I've been called a fast-talker numerous times. When I was younger, people used to not understand what I'm saying because I was answering too quickly and saying the words too hastly.



> My reading of this is Thinking, Intuition/Sensing.


I guess the need for knowing where I'm going is coming from certain people. For example, I wouldn't trust my family if they'd offered me a job opportunity, I would spend half an hour gathering information from them. When we're talking about a meeting, I wouldn't go so deep, especially if it's something I know a good deal about.



> I think in this scenario, that actions represent facts/evidence to you. So you are essentially putting evidence first, pointer back toward Thinking or Sensing mindset.


It's trust, I don't trust people, as most people screw up way too often. I value ability to do something. If you say you can do something, do it.



> What's it matter how most people answered it, heh. Looks like you prefer sorting/categorization even for a quasi-personal question: if/then statements, states begetting consequences...heavy on thought process.


I see the possibilities and see which is the most rational one, hence which has the best outcome (in this case, time spend best).



> Potential sign of Fi inferior, if anything - suppressing what the situation could mean to you personally. Se de-emphasis too.


I was thinking of general mass-effect situations, but it's the same with personal cases. Unless, of course, I need to emphasize something, but I'm still calm and thinkin clearly in my head.



> Picky in the Feeling and Sensing department.


Nothing to say...



> Looking like Te with Fi.


WhenI think about it, I could talk about politicians, but the topic for me would be challenging the partner to see how he thinks, potentially challenge his opinions if they aren't rational, etc., not on the subject. I bet most people would change the topic pretty quickly.



> Feeling and limited Sensing de-emphasis.


I marked it red because someone read it as "most."



> Only cares about logic and reality: if we were to unify this under one function, I'd say Te.


Nothing to say...



> How so?


Well that's what some teachers and my mom has told me, all xSFJs. I don't appear so cold to them, so they wouldn't do something drastic, some of them are absolutely crazy: "all people that don't condone to my beliefs are mental patients," and this is true story.

But generally the situation was somewhat like the Iron man talking. I guess that's the good side of my humor, the bad side is sarcasm and all that.



> De-emphasis on Feeling again.


I like it because well, I can both show how stupid something is and not make people scream. Although, it can't be applied to all situations, as sometimes the illogicality is so bold and big that there is no way of putting it nice enough to not visibly insult somebody.



> And again.


It's true, nobody has told me that and I don't think anybody would, except if I'd pretended with an agenda.

That was a long post. True pleasure answering it. Perhaps because it's probably the longest post I've ever seen.


----------



## unkwn (Sep 8, 2012)

Boolean11 said:


> I'm dyslexic, I've got an issue with similar patterns, here I don't excessively analyse my errors as in academia. But either way, do you get the difference between the "objective" and "subjective", plus knowing whether you judge or perceive first.


It was really hard to understand it, but I am pretty quick to judge, then I think of other possibilities and entertain them to see if any of them is more likely than the initially established one. Depending on the situation, I gather some data to see if the idea is correct or not. Usually I don't rely on the judgement before I know that it's correct, but at times I do, for example if I'm arguing about a subject that I don't know anything about and I want to win the argument.

Subjective means that you go through your inner moral filter, while objective means you don't. I don't, so I guess it's objective then.

I might've misunderstood something, as it was really hard to understand what you wrote there. :/

P.S. I'm gonna check out @xEmptiness' post tomorrow, as I've gotta go to bed before other family members wake up and start making noise.


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

unkwn said:


> Subjective means that you go through your inner moral filter, while objective means you don't. I don't, so I guess it's objective then.


Subjective filter doesn't necessarily have a moral quality. Quoth Jung, from Psychological Types:



> Introverted consciousness doubtless views the external conditions, but it selects the subjective determinants as the decisive ones. The type is guided, therefore, by that factor of perception and cognition which represents the receiving subjective disposition to the sense stimulus.


 

With an example:




> Two persons, for example, see the same object, but they never see it in such a way as to receive two identically similar images of it. Quite apart from the differences in the personal equation and mere organic acuteness, there often exists a radical difference, both in kind and degree, in the psychic assimilation of the perceived image. Whereas the extraverted type refers pre-eminently to that which reaches him from the object, the introvert principally relies upon that which the outer impression constellates in the subject.


And extraversion:




> Everyone is, admittedly, orientated by the data with which the outer world provides him; yet we see that this may be the case in a way that is only relatively decisive. Because it is cold out of doors, one man is persuaded to wear his overcoat, another from a desire to become hardened finds this unnecessary; one man admires the new tenor because all the world admires him, another withholds his approbation not because he dislikes him but because in his view the subject of general admiration is not thereby proved to be admirable; one submits to a given state of affairs because his experience argues nothing else to be possible, another is convinced that, although it has repeated itself a thousand times in the same way, the thousand and first will be different. The former is orientated by the objective data; the latter reserves a view, which is, as it were, interposed between himself and the objective fact. Now, when the orientation to the object and to objective facts is so predominant that the most frequent and essential decisions and actions are determined, not by subjective values but by objective relations, one speaks of an extraverted attitude. When this is habitual, one speaks of an extraverted type.


Quotes chosen for apparent relevance.


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

@_unkwn_, I'll have to get back to you on the long post in a couple of days. Mondays are full of school for me.


----------



## unkwn (Sep 8, 2012)

Flatlander said:


> @_unkwn_, I'll have to get back to you on the long post in a couple of days. Mondays are full of school for me.


Sounds good.



> Everyone is, admittedly, orientated by the data with which the outer world provides him; yet we see that this may be the case in a way that is only relatively decisive. Because it is cold out of doors, one man is persuaded to wear his overcoat, another from a desire to become hardened finds this unnecessary; one man admires the new tenor because all the world admires him, another withholds his approbation not because he dislikes him but because in his view the subject of general admiration is not thereby proved to be admirable; one submits to a given state of affairs because his experience argues nothing else to be possible, another is convinced that, although it has repeated itself a thousand times in the same way, the thousand and first will be different. The former is orientated by the objective data; the latter reserves a view, which is, as it were, interposed between himself and the objective fact. Now, when the orientation to the object and to objective facts is so predominant that the most frequent and essential decisions and actions are determined, not by subjective values but by objective relations, one speaks of an extraverted attitude. When this is habitual, one speaks of an extraverted type.


I don't do stuff because other people do it, I do it because it makes sense to do it, hence I don't like Lady Gaga because 2m people likes here, instead I like her music (no I don't). It's the same as helping someone only because he's "family," or because your friend is friends with him... People like to append these special treatment cases, it's useful if you have people like that in high positions in your family, but other than that, it's illogical, hence stupid.


----------



## unkwn (Sep 8, 2012)

xEmptiness said:


> You did kind of misunderstand. Si is supposed to be both tormenting to the INTJ and the function used to torment others, it's unconscious and personally I can't relate much to that statement at all. Beebe's model seems to suggest it though.


Well I don't say such things either. I do, however, say things that are not repetitive in such a way. Not that boldly. I do say IF it makes sense that he will fail again (if current situation shows it, not if he failed in the past).



xEmptiness said:


> I used to be like that, but appreciation of emotional art isn't half bad.


Guess it comes down to preferences?



xEmptiness said:


> In fact I tell everyone that I can't do anything so they will have zero expectations of me. By "yes" I mean just say whatever they want to hear, so they stop bothering you.


In that case, I've explained that in my opinion doing it is stupid, and therefore I don't do it.



xEmptiness said:


> That's Ni. Ni finds all the scenarios and narrow it down to a few possible scenarios. Ne takes 1 idea and spreads it into a lot of parallel but sometimes absurd ideas.


The 2-hour talk, that contained some absurd ideas. In fact, I do have quite a few absurd ideas when I want to, talking, etc.. For example, I may say "a plane may crash from the sky exactly 13 seconds from now," "the roof might catch on fire," "a comet may hit the earth when I stop talking," "the wire under this chair may be chewed through by mice, it may ignite the floor paint, which will ignite exactly one leg of the chair, which will burn down and be extinguished by this falling plate with the water in it," and other absolutely absurd ideas when I'm mocking someone's stupid idea. That is mostly when talking to one of my family members, as he is quite paranoid SFJ, afraid to go out after dark, doesn't want me to go anywhere, doesn't leave breakable stuff close to the edge, etc..



xEmptiness said:


> I'm sticking with INTJ. You could be ENTJ, but I highly doubt extroversion. ISTJ (Si Te Fi Ne) is a distant third choice, I highly doubt you are Si dom though if you love to ponder in the future rather than what is close to home. ISTJs like history, familiar experiences and respect for authority. I don't think you demonstrate these generalizations.


History, familiar experiences, respect for authority; those sound like the absolute opposite of me. I enjoy very little parts of concentrated history, like WW2, but generally the interest is very minimal. Mostly I'm interested in the weapons used at that time, USSR and Nazis, due to certain video games and movies, to see how the game/movie reflects the reality. Although, I'm also interested in it from the way of very gore, brutal, heavy that were oddly interesting in 20th century. I'm also somewhat interested in the mafia in the US during the 60s. But my interest doesn't go to the factual level, dates, names, specific little events, etc.. When I think about it, it seems to go as far as the abstract idea presented in a video game/movie goes, not further. Mainly I don't think that I have spend more than an hour throughout my lifetime reading on those subjects... And most of that time I was checking if the weapons presented in the video games were realistic or not, so yea, I have almost absolutely no interest in history.

The ISTP friend of mine, his favorite subject is history, he spends hours reading on the thing, every little detail, year, name, event, title, war... He can get very annoying when conversing with me, for referring to various people, actions, experiences, or even quotes. "Think for yourself, will ya?", I think (or say) after he quotes someone or gives me a reference to some war or a decision some leader made...


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

_unkwn_ ENTJ, you start with judgement, not perception.


----------



## Julian Bocking (Jul 17, 2012)

Are you sure you're an NT? After rereading everything you've posted you sound more like an ESTJ than any NT


----------



## Coyote (Jan 24, 2012)

@unkwn: You might want to look at your inferior function. I haven't seen you try to reject Sensation, which would likely be the case if you were Ni-dom. But you seem to be rejecting Feeling so completely that I wonder why your unconscious isn't rearing up to bite you in the ass. It doesn't like to be disrespected, and you seem to go out of your way to insult Feeling values. I'd say that's your weak spot, and thus your inferior function.


----------



## unkwn (Sep 8, 2012)

Julian Bocking said:


> Are you sure you're an NT? After rereading everything you've posted you sound more like an ESTJ than any NT


No, ESTJ descriptions don't fit me. They seem to be more... guarding? Preserving things, and I like change. Also it seems that they seem to like sports and other physical activities, like going out and all that. I can't stand physical work, sports, going to the clubs, etc.. I don't like what is considered "having fun."



Coyote said:


> @_unkwn_: You might want to look at your inferior function. I haven't seen you try to reject Sensation, which would likely be the case if you were Ni-dom. But you seem to be rejecting Feeling so completely that I wonder why your unconscious isn't rearing up to bite you in the ass. It doesn't like to be disrespected, and you seem to go out of your way to insult Feeling values. I'd say that's your weak spot, and thus your inferior function.


Well depends on what you mean by disrespect. To most people disrespect seems to be "f*** you" or "a***ole," etc.. I have zero emotion over those. In fact, sometimes they are fun to get, depending on the situation. However, if the reference is that my logical reasoning of the situation that the partner refers to with an emotional response is stupid, then I, depending on the situation, do try to either explain that logic is the way to go and I won't go the illogical way, or convince/show that the illogical reasoning is stupid (in case say someone complains how his/her life is bad, but gives a completely dumb reason why it is so and it's perfectly solvable, however it goes against tradition or feelings).

I had a game server and I was overseeing it not too long ago. There was a lot of people who disagreed with my judgement (enforcing rules like "no team kills" or "no porn sprays," etc.), a lot of people kept saying that it's stupid and I should allow it, except a bit more harshly. I didn't mind it and I had fun disputing their claims, or at least commenting on them.

So in short, I don't have a problem with disrespect, I have a problem with stupidity.


----------



## Julian Bocking (Jul 17, 2012)

unkwn said:


> No, ESTJ descriptions don't fit me. They seem to be more... guarding? Preserving things, and I like change. Also it seems that they seem to like sports and other physical activities, like going out and all that. I can't stand physical work, sports, going to the clubs, etc.. I don't like what is considered "having fun."


I wouldn't base your typing on preferred activities too much.
I'm an ENTP who likes running, parkour, playing hockey and doing Triathlons for fun. Make sure you don't follow stereotypes too closely.


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

What type do you WANT to be?


----------



## Coyote (Jan 24, 2012)

unkwn said:


> Well depends on what you mean by disrespect. To most people disrespect seems to be "f*** you" or "a***ole," etc.. I have zero emotion over those. In fact, sometimes they are fun to get, depending on the situation. However, if the reference is that my logical reasoning of the situation that the partner refers to with an emotional response is stupid, then I, depending on the situation, do try to either explain that logic is the way to go and I won't go the illogical way, or convince/show that the illogical reasoning is stupid (in case say someone complains how his/her life is bad, but gives a completely dumb reason why it is so and it's perfectly solvable, however it goes against tradition or feelings).
> 
> I had a game server and I was overseeing it not too long ago. There was a lot of people who disagreed with my judgement (enforcing rules like "no team kills" or "no porn sprays," etc.), a lot of people kept saying that it's stupid and I should allow it, except a bit more harshly. I didn't mind it and I had fun disputing their claims, or at least commenting on them.
> 
> So in short, I don't have a problem with disrespect, I have a problem with stupidity.


No, I didn't necessarily mean interpersonal disrespect. I meant disrespect toward Feeling judgments and the validity of values that aren't based in objective logic. You seem to reject everything that doesn't fit Te's definition of what's "right." ... EDIT: Yeah, this part ...



> However, if the reference is that my logical reasoning of the situation that the partner refers to with an emotional response is stupid, then I, depending on the situation, do try to either explain that logic is the way to go and I won't go the illogical way, or convince/show that the illogical reasoning is stupid


So why did you refuse to allow team kills and porn sprays?


----------



## unkwn (Sep 8, 2012)

Julian Bocking said:


> I wouldn't base your typing on preferred activities too much.
> I'm an ENTP who likes running, parkour, playing hockey and doing Triathlons for fun. Make sure you don't follow stereotypes too closely.


An example may help in this case, because I really can't relate to the descriptions...



Emerson said:


> What type do you WANT to be?


To be honest, I wanna do my thing, be free of the types and all. As I've mentioned somewhere, I've only created this thread out of pure curiosity, not because I want to fit into some group or follow some rules or guidelines.



Coyote said:


> No, I didn't necessarily mean interpersonal disrespect. I meant disrespect toward Feeling judgments and the validity of values that aren't based in objective logic. You seem to reject everything that doesn't fit Te's definition of what's "right."
> 
> Why did you refuse to allow team kills and porn sprays?


Yes, I do have a problem with decisions based on feelings. If I care about them of course, I don't care what Joe does in his life, I care, however, if Joe is angry at me and about to smash my car. In other words, I have a problem with them if it touches me. Others can do whatever they want as long as they don't include me in any way in their affairs.

Team kills - because there are two teams, if you wanna shoot somebody, shoot the other team members. Friendly fire is to add realism to the game, so you wouldn't shoot through your teammates, not to allow you to kill them because you got killed last round.

Porn sprays - unofficially because people make comments about them for 10 rounds, spend time looking at them instead of playing, then get angry because they got shot and didn't see it. Other than that, they are always flashy, therefore distracting. Another rule was no colorful (flashy) sprays, as they distract players and therefore they get angry, etc..


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

unkwn said:


> An example may help in this case, because I really can't relate to the descriptions...
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, I wanna do my thing, be free of the types and all. As I've mentioned somewhere, I've only created this thread out of pure curiosity, not because I want to fit into some group or follow some rules or guidelines.


Have you considered ISTP? I don't know why but I think it might fit. Mainly though I think you're an ENTJ. Not sure why I'm tossing those two type around though.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 24, 2012)

unkwn said:


> To be honest, I wanna do my thing, be free of the types and all. As I've mentioned somewhere, I've only created this thread out of pure curiosity, not because I want to fit into some group or follow some rules or guidelines.


Ooooh. Well, if you don't really want to be typed, then you'll just come up with a bunch of "Yeah, but ..." kind of comments. Perhaps inferior Fi wants to be special. :tongue: 

That takes all the fun out of it. 



Emerson said:


> Have you considered ISTP? I don't know why but I think it might fit. Mainly though I think you're an ENTJ. Not sure why I'm tossing those two type around though.


Nah, sorry. I really don't think he's a Ti-dom.


----------



## unkwn (Sep 8, 2012)

Coyote said:


> Ooooh. Well, if you don't really want to be typed, then you'll just come up with a bunch of "Yeah, but ..." kind of comments. Perhaps inferior Fi wants to be special. :tongue:
> 
> That takes all the fun out of it.
> 
> ...


I want to be typed, however I won't do as some people do - read a description and try to act accordingly. If I didn't want to be typed, I wouldn't have created this thread and went with "okay, I can relate to NT types, that's cool with me."

And yea, I'm definitely not an ISTP. I've a friend ISTP, we are VERY different. Mostly due to his strive for experience, and me not caring about experience. But also little things, like too detailed description of something: "I went there 2 years... No, wait, was it 4 years ago?", it just gets annoying, just say "about 3 years ago."


----------



## Coyote (Jan 24, 2012)

unkwn said:


> I want to be typed, however I won't do as some people do - read a description and try to act accordingly. If I didn't want to be typed, I wouldn't have created this thread and went with "okay, I can relate to NT types, that's cool with me."
> 
> And yea, I'm definitely not an ISTP. I've a friend ISTP, we are VERY different. Mostly due to his strive for experience, and me not caring about experience. But also little things, like too detailed description of something: "I went there 2 years... No, wait, was it 4 years ago?", it just gets annoying, just say "about 3 years ago."


Well, since you're not much of a feeler, I guess it's fine to be honest and stop beating around the bush.

You are very much dominated by logic, which seems to be your #1 priority in life. You reject Feeling as illogical and kinda stupid. Chances are very high that Thinking is your dominant and Feeling is your inferior. That leaves us with Te-dom and Ti-dom.

I'm a Ti-dom and I can't relate to you. You have a Ti-dom friend, and you can't relate to him. You don't relate to the Ti-dom description, and you don't show the qualities of a Ti-dom. You are probably not a Ti-dom. 

You show the qualities of a Te-dom. Objective logic is a central focus in your life, and you think that everybody else should also obey the rules of objective logic. Your comments about non-Te functions sound Te-ish. You're probably a Te-dom.

If you're really interested in being typed, you have a bunch of people saying that you sound like a Te-dom. And there's not much to counter that assertion. ... So why do you not like the idea of being an ENTJ?


----------



## unkwn (Sep 8, 2012)

Coyote said:


> Well, since you're not much of a feeler, I guess it's fine to be honest and stop beating around the bush.
> 
> You are very much dominated by logic, which seems to be your #1 priority in life. You reject Feeling as illogical and kinda stupid. Chances are very high that Thinking is your dominant and Feeling is your inferior. That leaves us with Te-dom and Ti-dom.
> 
> ...


I'm okay with that. I didn't like it because I'm not social, and my understand of E was as someone going out, and of I as someone sitting home. As it was explained, though, it doesn't necessarily mean that, as in an E can sit home and an I can be outgoing.


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

Coyote said:


> Ooooh. Well, if you don't really want to be typed, then you'll just come up with a bunch of "Yeah, but ..." kind of comments. Perhaps inferior Fi wants to be special. :tongue:
> 
> That takes all the fun out of it.
> 
> ...


ENTJ then?


----------



## Coyote (Jan 24, 2012)

Emerson said:


> ENTJ then?


Yeah, I think that's the general consensus: Extraverted Thinking + Intuition. :happy:


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

Coyote said:


> Yeah, I think that's the general consensus: Extraverted Thinking + Intuition. :happy:


Yeah I thought as much, not sure why this is still ongoing really.


----------



## unkwn (Sep 8, 2012)

ENTJ it is then. I think a balanced ENTJ, after reading about various things, especially when under stress and decision making, as I don't do the extremes.


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

Nothing at all to suggest he is an intuitive type, really. All his posts are remarkably grounded.

Edit: Well, Myers XNTJ is a possibility, but anything more in-depth than Myers-Briggs he is plainly not an intuitive type. In fact it seems to me his intuition is inferior. If he is an Ni-type he is certainly an uninspired one.


----------



## unkwn (Sep 8, 2012)

Diphenhydramine said:


> Nothing at all to suggest he is an intuitive type, really. All his posts are remarkably grounded.
> 
> Edit: Well, Myers XNTJ is a possibility, but anything more in-depth than Myers-Briggs he is plainly not an intuitive type. In fact it seems to me his intuition is inferior. If he is an Ni-type he is certainly an uninspired one.


Would you care to discuss this further? Why exactly makes you think so?


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

Diphenhydramine said:


> Nothing at all to suggest he is an intuitive type, really. All his posts are remarkably grounded.
> 
> Edit: Well, Myers XNTJ is a possibility, but anything more in-depth than Myers-Briggs he is plainly not an intuitive type. In fact it seems to me his intuition is inferior. If he is an Ni-type he is certainly an uninspired one.


ENTJ is a thinking type, not an intuitive type. I'd say it's pretty obvious that the OP is a thinking type. And like others have noticed, Se is noticeable but Ne is not, which actually leans away from ESTJ. I can see the Ni too, it's just not dominant.


----------

